# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Grand Power .22lr Magazines

## Pete_D

Hi guys,

I trying to source some spare mags for my sons 'Grand Power K22 X-Trim' .22 pistol. We bought it last year from Gun Supplies Rotorua who assured us at the time they had no problem getting spare mags and that they were on order at the time and would be in the country soon. Suffice to say they have not been helpful at all (in fact very rude and hard to deal with) and I very much doublt they will ever come through as promised. 

The good news is my son really likes that pistol so we are trying to find some. If by chance anyone has some spare or knows where we could get some it would be appreciated. We have tried all the usual retailers that deal in Grand Power; Delta Mike, Gunz NZ etc. and are looking into getting them imported at the moment.

Cheers, Pete

----------


## Howa1500

surprised to hear that about gunsupplies, id be putting a request up on nz ipsc facebook page or put a wtb up on pistolnz trading post

----------


## muzza

https://gunmagwarehouse.com/grand-po...-magazine.html

----------


## Pete_D

> surprised to hear that about gunsupplies, id be putting a request up on nz ipsc facebook page or put a wtb up on pistolnz trading post


Yea they have been really poor, basically told us tough shit and it's not their problem. If we knew they couldn't get spare mags we wouldn't have bought that pistol. Thanks for the heads up on those other sites.

----------

